# Boot Loop Help Please!



## Reverence (Nov 23, 2011)

So I just rooted my Bionic, which went fine. I had superuser access. Then I downloaded rom manager, clockwork mod, and the bootstrap to make a backup. Made the backup. Downloaded Theory Rom Honeyscream Shifter Edition, put it on my sd card. Wiped data, wiped cache, and wiped dalvik cache, and then installed rom from zip. It starts booting the rom, but it is stuck in a constant boot loop now.

I am trying to do the FXZ File fix with RSD. Is this the only way to fix the looping issue?


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

Did you install the base rom before installing the latest shifter edition?

EDIT: Also, there is no need to create multiple threads.


----------



## Reverence (Nov 23, 2011)

No, I didn't install any base rom. I installed this: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9212-pax-hon3yscr3am-by-mastur-mods/

And this is the only thread I have created.



YouthD said:


> Did you install the base rom before installing the latest shifter edition?
> 
> EDIT: Also, there is no need to create multiple threads.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

That's yout problem. You need to install the shiftr base rom first. Good news is fxz will fix it. Or download the forever root program


----------



## Reverence (Nov 23, 2011)

Cronos said:


> That's yout problem. You need to install the shiftr base rom first. Good news is fxz will fix it. Or download the forever root program


Where do I find the shiftr base rom?


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

lol, my bad.

yah, you need to install the base rom first. you can't just jump straight to a mod.


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

http://th3oryrom.com/BIONIC/TH3ORYPakX/SHIFT3R_BASE.zip


----------



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21

This program will restore you to stock and then you can root with it as well


----------



## Reverence (Nov 23, 2011)

So I need to:
1 - Restore to stock
2 - Re-Root
3 - Install base rom
4 - Install the Shifter Edition


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

yes


----------



## Reverence (Nov 23, 2011)

When I tried uncompressing and flashing it says phone failed to flash in RSD Lite. Any fixes?


----------



## Reverence (Nov 23, 2011)

And now the phone isn't booting at all


----------



## ProCompSolutions (Jul 11, 2011)

Reverence said:


> And now the phone isn't booting at all


 send me a email ill walk you through it .. [email protected] but make sure your phone is in recovery mode and plugged in via usb. Then use recovery program

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Reverence (Nov 23, 2011)

ProCompSolutions said:


> send me a email ill walk you through it .. [email protected] but make sure your phone is in recovery mode and plugged in via usb. Then use recovery program
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


E-mail sent.


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

The following is just an FYI: I had to go back to stock rooted after I had a bad rom install. I used: R3L3As3Droot And 43V3R Root For The Bionic V2.1 - RootzWiki to flash back to stock rooted with Forever Root hack installed. I followed the instructions below (I just typed this from memory so hopefully I didn't leave anything out. If I did I'm sure others will point out any corrections that need to be made):

1. Extract the zip folder on your computer.
2. Navigate to the R3L3As3Droot folder you just created
3. *ENTER AP FASTBOOT MODE ON YOUR PHONE [Both Vol Dwn and Up Plus Pwr/Scroll Dwn to AP Fastboot/Press Vol up]*
4. * Plug phone into computer*
5. Double click the file *R3L3AS3DRoot.bat* for windows, *MotoRooter.sh* for Linux, or *Mac-MotoRooter* for Mac OS X in the folder.
6. Just follow the instructions on the screen
7. When your phone boots up and the Green Android is asking you to activate your phone, don't. Instead do the 4 corners = Bypass Activation.
5. Bypass The Activation Screen: touch the top left corner of the screen, then top right, then bottom right, and then bottom left. This will bypass the Android Activation Screen. Then,
9. Set usb mode to Charge Only and then make sure USB Debugging is checked in Settings>Applications>Development
10. Resume following instructions on the computer screen.

Good luck.


----------



## Reverence (Nov 23, 2011)

Got it all fixed, thanks.


----------

